# AGR Points through the App.



## saxman (Sep 4, 2011)

I've made a couple of reservations now through the new Amtrak iPhone app now. When I went to print my ticket I noticed my AGR number did not print on the ticket stub like it should. I asked the agent in Glenview to see if he could look in the computer to see if my AGR was in Arrow. He said it wasn't and I would have to call AGR to get it on there. Grrr!

Has anyone else noticed this??


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 4, 2011)

saxman said:


> I've made a couple of reservations now through the new Amtrak iPhone app now. When I went to print my ticket I noticed my AGR number did not print on the ticket stub like it should. I asked the agent in Glenview to see if he could look in the computer to see if my AGR was in Arrow. He said it wasn't and I would have to call AGR to get it on there. Grrr!
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this??


It is a major failing of the Amtrak iPhone app. The app populates most of the reservation information from your on-line profile, but one item that is not populated is your AGR number. If you make a reservation using the app, you must enter your AGR number manually.


----------



## grounded flyboy (Sep 4, 2011)

I was just about to make my first iphone res when I read your post. Think I'll wait until I'm at the computer to do it now. Do you think there is something in the iphone we need to register with AGR to make the connection? Either way, the Apple folks have a lot of talent to make this sort of fix now that they are aware of the problem.


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 4, 2011)

grounded flyboy said:


> I was just about to make my first iphone res when I read your post. Think I'll wait until I'm at the computer to do it now. Do you think there is something in the iphone we need to register with AGR to make the connection? Either way, the Apple folks have a lot of talent to make this sort of fix now that they are aware of the problem.


The app is actually Amtrak's responsibility. Apple provides the development standards and approves the app, but the actual programming is the responsibility of the developer - in this case, Amtrak.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 5, 2011)

saxman said:


> He said it wasn't and I would have to call AGR to get it on there. Grrr!


No you don't have to call AGR! You call Amtrak (even from your phone while on the train) and have them add it to the reservation! The ticket agent could have also done it - if (s)he were doing their job!




(The AGR number does not have to be printed on the ticket - it just has to be on the reservation prior to the ticket being processed.)


----------



## saxman (Sep 7, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> saxman said:
> 
> 
> > He said it wasn't and I would have to call AGR to get it on there. Grrr!
> ...


Yeah that's what I was thinking. I asked if he could look in the computer to see if it was there. He said it wasn't, and I asked if he would just add it. He said he couldn't and I would have to call the number. I know he was wrong. It was the guy in Glenview.


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 7, 2011)

My agr points posted from a purchase on the app. And the number was on my ticket.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 7, 2011)

saxman said:


> It was the guy in Glenview.


I know Glenview is staffed, but is it staffed by an Amtrak employee, METRA employees or both?



I know BON has many MBTA employees, but it also has an Amtrak ticket window staffed by an Amtrak employee!


----------



## jacorbett70 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the heads-up as I read this for help making my first purchase with the app. I succeeded in adding my AGR number. I also got the AAA discount when applicable by changing from Adult to AAA Adult on the passenger info page.


----------



## jacorbett70 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, I didn't succeed. The AGR number did not print on either of the tickets even though I added it on the app.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 4, 2011)

jacorbett70 said:


> Well, I didn't succeed. The AGR number did not print on either of the tickets even though I added it on the app.


Call Amtrak to see it it made it to the reservation itself!


----------



## amamba (Oct 4, 2011)

The frustrating thing is that it should print on the ticket and be on the reservation if one adds it to the reservation via the app. Amtrak should get this stuff right before they realease the app to the general public.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 5, 2011)

amamba said:


> The frustrating thing is that it should print on the ticket and be on the reservation if one adds it to the reservation via the app. Amtrak should get this stuff right before they realease the app to the general public.


While you're correct, and there have been a few other issues with the new App, unfortunately AGR is often the forgotten stepchild of Amtrak. So it doesn't surprise me that the App wasn't properly tested so as to ensure that the AGR number is entered properly into the PNR.


----------



## jacorbett70 (Oct 9, 2011)

One problem solved for now; at QuickTrak there is a chance to add AGR number before printing the ticket.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 13, 2011)

It worked one time and and then didn't for me. Fortunately I caught this before departure. I don't like some timey stuff


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a different but related problem with the app. I want to use my AGR points to purchase a ticket (3000 for a NE Regional fare and I have well more than that in my account) - but the app doesn't seem to provide this functionality. Am I missing something?


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't know if you can do it via the app, but you can do so on the web site!


----------



## TraneMan (Nov 13, 2011)

The downfall I noticed on the App, it don't store the AGR# and also my AA#.. I have to enter that in.


----------

